# Bereitstellung einer JAVA-Klassenbibliothek, Zugriff auf Resourcen,etc.



## RalU (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

wer kennt sich mit dem Implementieren und Bereitstellen/Ausliefern einer neuen JAVA Klassenbibliothek in Eclipse aus?

Die Situation ist folgende:
Ich habe eine JAVA-Klassenbibliothek entwickelt und die zugehörigen Klassen und Resourcen in Eclipse implementiert.
Ich möchte die Klassenbibliothek nun in Eclipse ausliefern, so dass externe Programme sie auch nutzen können.

Bisher habe ich versucht, meine Resourcen der Klassenbibliothek in ein JAR-file zu packen und sie so bereit zu stellen (In Eclipse: export -> JAR-File).
Die Klassenbibliothek enthält jedoch nicht ausschließlich Java-Klassen sondern z.B. auch eine XML-Schemadatei, die von Klassen meiner Klassenbibliothek genutzt wird und deshalb mit ausgeliefert werden muss. Problem hier: Ich greife innerhalb der Klassenbibliothek mit einer lokalten Pfadangabe auf die Schemadatei zu. Will ich die als JAR bereitgestellte Klassenbibliothek für ein externes Programm nutzen, dann wird diese Schema-Datei nicht gefunden, weil der class-path nicht stimmt.
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier? Wie geht man grundsätzlich bei so etwas vor?
Ich kenne mich leider nicht aus in Sachen Manifest oder class-loadern, falls so etwas benötigt wird...

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Anime-Otaku (8. August 2010)

Du kannst die XSD mit in dein Classpath aufnehmen (einfach ohne package) und dann mittels class.getRessourceAsStram("pfad") auf die XSD als Stream oder mit getRessource über die URL zugreifen. Die URL kannst du dann wieder für java.util.File benutzen


----------

